# fishing cold weather????



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

I know fishing during cold fronts suck, but is it better to go deep (20' or more) or stay shallow (less than 15)???


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I say go deep or go home!


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Fish ususally drop off a bit. IE they can go deeper. They move off their normal structure and head to the places they go to more or less rest untill the weather can allow for a good bite. Fish really really slow. Even if you find fish they will be harder to get to hit and most of the time will bite lightly. Even perch who normally swarm a wax worm or maggit will just sit there and look at it as if it were somthing to be warshiped and not eaten.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

fronts are usually associated with the barometric pressure changing, so one thing is for sure, the fish will move with the changing atmopheric pressures. with falling barometers the fish will go deeper to compensate for less atmospheric pressures.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Geez, I wish I could talk like that Jeremy. :beer:


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Goosepride said:


> I say go deep or go home!


Go to the bar.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

holmsvc said:


> Goosepride said:
> 
> 
> > I say go deep or go home!
> ...


 :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Sounds about right!


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Who is actually going to go out fishing this weekend?

I am thinking about going out on Saturday, but that will be in a permanent house with a good heater.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Not this boy.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

wish i could, but i will be stuck in the gopher hole in Kulm ,ND on saturday.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey Norm,

Who has the cowbell?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Went out yesterday by Erskine. Only people on the ice...can't imagine why :wink: Caught 5 crappies and lost a nice eye, but couldn't stick around as long as we liked. Had the Mr. Heater cranked up as high as he would go, but even that wouldn't warm up my tiny 2-man portable. Would like to go out Saturday, but might pass for warmer weather.

Good luck to other crazy/brave souls. :beer:


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Just got back from fishing up by Alexandria last night. Had sunflower heater cranked as high as it would go in a two man portable and still wasnt that incredibly warm. Alot better than sitting on the ice with no shelter, tried that for a whole five minutes!! Holes were constantly freezing and line in bobbers. Would put water on ice to see through it with the vexilar and within a matter of seconds it would be almost frozen down. Fish were very slow and finicky!!!! Think I'll watch football the rest of the weekend and wait out the weather!!!

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

oh jiffy u had to bring that up didn't you. we played a double over\time game and lost by 3. so ellendale has it.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I was out on Jamestown Res on Saturday. I was in a 6X12 house with two heaters on high. We only saw one fish on the camera in 4 hours of fishing. It was a 4lb northern that I finally caught on a perch colored chubby darter.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

WE GOT THE COWBELL!! WE GOT THE COWBELL!! WE GOT THE COWBELL!! (ding, ding, ding, ding, ding, ding, ding)

And that would be Ellendale with a capital E. :wink: :lol: :beer:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Didn't make it to LOW this weekend but a buddy and myself took a portable and set it up on the Red Lake River in East Grand Forks. Didn't catch any fish but saw some action on the Vexilar. There were a few other houses out there which surprised me....what surprised me the most was having cars drive by us and around the bend on the river! We just pulled the house down from the banks. The ice was over 2 feet thick so it should be alright but driving on a river makes me a little nervous.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

made it out to ottertail this weekend. The perch bit all day, landed some nice ones, one 12 incher and a few 10 and 11's, biggest perch ive ever seen come out of that lake. Walleyes were slow, we ended up with four, the biggest was 16.


----------

